

Ask HN: Would you be interested in a startup guide? - myoung8

I'm thinking about building out a site to brain-dump my experiences as a co-founder of a venture-backed software startup. Kind of like an AMA, but more structured and (hopefully) with contributions from other entrepreneurs. Think guides.rubyonrails.org but for startups.<p>What would you want to see on there? It doesn't necessarily have to be content...
======
mmmmax
The best articles on each topic from across the Web, organized by category. A
list of blogs to watch. An RSS feed of the latest news.

~~~
myoung8
Any particular topics you'd like to see?

------
comatose51
1\. What to look for in a partner. 2\. How to deal with VCs and if you really
need them. 3\. How to come up with and examine your business model. 4\. How to
get started and come up with realistic plans and projections 5\. How to
evaluate your progress

------
theprodigy
It would be nice to have a database of stories, successses or failures from
entrepreneurs. It would be great motivation and educational.

------
myoung8
Also let me know if you'd be interested in contributing.

